

Nassim Taleb discusses uncertainty; more technical than his other talks (2009) - kubrickslair
http://streamer.perimeterinstitute.ca/Flash/9112b33e-4480-41b5-91a6-d90f93750b99/viewer.html

======
kubrickslair
Get's most interesting (statistics and real-world wise) from 13:00 onwards.

